# How to remove Faronics Deep Freeze Ver. 7.21



## vfigueroa24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, I recently bought a used computer and it has a software called Faronics Deep Freeze Enterprise Ver. 7.21.220.3447 and I can't remove it I have searched the internet and all the programs that I have tried won't detect it, but it is there. I have also tried editing the registry and removing it from the registry and it still loads and I don't know the password to remove it does anyone know how to remove it without needing to know the password?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Per forum rules about the only advice we can give is to contact the seller and ask them for pass word as we offer zero help with by passing passwords.

Please see/read our rules here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

This post is closed.

BG


----------

